# Need Prayers Please!



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

My wife just got word that her grandfather has 5 blockages of 90% is how the doctors are wording it, he is a strong man for his age eats healthy, works fence and cattle and many other activities people half his age dont do. This is tearing my wife up right now and we could really use the prayer support. So please keep Jacque "Popper" Spearow in your prayers and the family please.


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

Prayers for "Popper" and the family !!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Sounds like a man's man. Prayers up.


----------



## kim e cooper (Feb 18, 2006)

PRAYERS UP GOD BLESS.


----------



## Mrs Backlasher (Dec 19, 2004)

My gosh! How is his heart even able to pump with all that blockage?!

Heavenly Father,

I'm sending up an emergency prayer for Popper. Flood him with your life-giving and sustaining love. Pour out your healing power on him. Open up all his arteries and veins. Be his miracle! Restore years and vitality to him.

In Jesus' name I pray. Amen.


----------



## Procrastinator (Jun 30, 2008)

Will do and God Bless him, the family and friends too!


----------



## BUBAFISH (Jun 10, 2008)

PRAYERS SENT GOD BLESS.


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Prayers for Popper and his family...God Bless..


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Prayers sent to the cattleman and his family. rs


----------



## BlueRam (May 9, 2009)

Prayers sent with hope that he makes it through just fine...


----------



## Long Rodder (Oct 4, 2006)

*The Wonder of prayer*

Father, show theyself the lover and healer of us all. Hear, I pray, the cry of this sister's heart and I/we thank ahead of time for your love and your grace and your unmerited goodness in our lives. In the Precious name of Jesus I pray, amen.


----------



## Fishinpayne (Aug 15, 2005)

Thank you all for your prayers! It means the world to our family. Went to the hospital yesterday and they are not goin to do bypass due to his age ( 84 ) they are going to try stints sometime this week. Please continue to keep Popper and family in your prayers. God Bless!


----------



## deadeye68 (Jan 19, 2007)

Prayers on the way.


----------

